
How Do Cryptocurrency Blockchains Really Work? - theblockchain
http://www.cryptocoinstockexchange.com/how-do-cryptocurrency-blockchains-really-work/
======
theblockchain
“Blockchain is to Bitcoin, what the internet is to email. A big electronic
system, on top of which you can build applications. Currency is just one.” –
Sally Davies, FT Technology Reporter

